# Arcadia t8 luminaire



## emfdvm (Mar 13, 2007)

Hi - I'm re-setting up my 46 gallon freshwater community tank after a move to the UK from the US. I need a new light, due to differences here, and am looking at the ARcadia Luminaire with 2x25 watt t8 lighting. I know that's low wattage, but I'm only going to use this light for 18-30 months and don't want to invest the equivalent of $350 until I get back to the US permanently. Can I do a low-tech, low-light medium-planted tank with this fixture? The tank is 36x15x18 (in inches) and I'm putting down Tetra Plant complete substrate with small gravel. I want it to look decent without worrying more than necessary about co2 or algae balancing acts.
thanks, ellen


----------



## wintor56 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi ,

Are you looking to buy the Arcadia T8 Luminaire or have you already got one. 
If you are interested in the Luminaire range the T5 would be the better option.
If price is an issue, you can look at at an Arcadia T5 Starter unit with a single 34" T5 tube that will fit into an existing hood. 
As an example, take a look here , one of the many mail order companies.
http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/aquarium-lighting-28.html

By the way, your size of tank works out to be 35UK gallons not allowing for gravel,top rim, etc.

Best Regards,
Des.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi Ellen,
These are rather expensive lights IMO. If you're looking for a fairly temporary option I'd go for some T5s to fit into a hood. Interpet do some decent PC bulbs and control units that can be fitted to a hood. If you're dead set on a luminaire then we don't have anywhere near as much choice over here I'm afraid!


----------



## emfdvm (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for your replies-
The retrofit option would be nice if I had a hood,, but I have a glass top, so that's rather limiting. My light in the US is a regular (not HO) t5 that is completely unavailable in the UK. The luminaire seemed like a good middle road option, but the t5's just are so expensive. 

Yes, I guess I never thought about the watts per gallon and which gallon you're talking about - the tank is an All Glass Aquarium, listed as 46 US gallons, although I guess that's based on external measurements, etc. and I know it doesn't hold 46 gallons. With substrate, etc. I'm sure it's far less, so maybe my lighting isn't so bad after all!

Thanks for your input-
Ellen


----------

